# Co-sleeping barrier?



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

What is that co-sleeping device called that is a barrier so your lo doesn't roll off the bed?
It is cloth and usually cream coloured and has a big roll attached to a sheet.

I can't get 'Amby bed' out of my head, so I can't remember what its called









thanks!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Humanity Family Bed?


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

there's also the tres tria


----------



## Bald_Bull's_Mama (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.bedbump.com/?


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

We just ordered a snug tuck. I'm excited to see how it works!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

These are great! I didn't realize there were so many.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
Humanity Family Bed?

I really want this one, but it's not cheap, and when you add shipping to Canada and customs, it really adds up!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

After seeing the Humanity Bed in action (a friend has one) I'd be more inclined to get the baby bump, for cost reasons as well as for clean up reasons. With all the milk leaks and diaper leaks that ds and I had, I would have to wash the fleece cover _at least_ once a day.

I've looked into making something that would do the job but money wise its not worth it.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's another http://www.gobedbug.com/GOPAGES/infantcosleep.htm $13 on Ebay







It is polyurethane though.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdxmomazon* 
We just ordered a snug tuck. I'm excited to see how it works!

We love ours! I was just writing about it in another thread. You'll have to come back and share how you like it.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bald_Bull's_Mama* 
http://www.bedbump.com/?

Ooh, that looks really neat! I wonder if I would like that better than our Snug Tuck. Because of the way it fastens (one big strip of tightenable elastic around the whole long side of the mattress), it can move around a bit throughout the night (especially since I usually end up leaning on it in my sleep if I'm on that side).

I wonder if the Bed Bump being under the sheets is a problem? I mean, it seems like a lot of extra area to cover with a fitted sheet. Anyone have experience with it?


----------

